# Supprimer totalité des fichiers



## Maaac (31 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, 

J'aimerais vendre un iMac 1.8GHz PowerPC G5 avec 1 Go de RAM, mais avant cela je veux supprimer tout ce qui est présent sur l'ordinateur, afin qu'il soit comme si on "l'achetait" (totalement vierge). Il est sous 10.4.11; avez-vous une idée s'il vous plaît ? 


Et pouvez-vous me conseiller un prix auquel je pourrais le revendre ? Je n'en ai aucun idée 

Merci 
Maaac​


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (31 Août 2011)

Tu Peux faire comme pour une Clean Install ! Pour le Prix regarde ici ça te donnera une idée 

http://www.mac2sell.net/


----------



## Maaac (31 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide 
Mais je n'arrive pas à voir la mémoire de mon DD ni le lecteur que le G5 possède ...


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (31 Août 2011)

Menu Pomme > "à propos de ce mac"


----------



## Maaac (31 Août 2011)

Oui, après je fais "Plus d'infos..." mais je ne sais pas dans quelle catégorie trouver ça


----------



## Madalvée (31 Août 2011)

Attention, en formatant faire un effacement d'au moins une passe pour que l'ordi remplace tes données par des 0 et des 1 aléatoirement, si tu le formates simplement on poura les récupérer avec un simple logiciel de récupération.


----------



## Maaac (31 Août 2011)

Euh Madalvée je n'ai vraiment pas compris ton message :-/ Mais merci de ta réponse ! Peux-tu m'éclairer (plus simplement, je ne suis pas très doué  ) un peu s'il te plaît ? 

Et quelle est la différence entre superdrive , graveur CD-ROM, lecteur DVD ?


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (31 Août 2011)

Tu peux aussi regarder ici pour identifier ton mac http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1463?viewlocale=fr_FR

(Ou là https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do ) Une fois que tu sais quel imac tu a (et s'il est d'origine une petite recherche sur le net te donnera les infos qu'il te manque)


----------



## Maaac (31 Août 2011)

Merci Pierrkiiroule, c'est un iMac de 1ère gen

Mais je ne sais pas quoi cocher en superdrive, lecteur DVD, CD-ROM, graveur CD-ROM, combo ou autre ?


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (31 Août 2011)

Je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que c'était déjà un Superdrive sur les Imac G5 1,8Ghz (par contre pour les 1,6Ghz ça doit être un combo)


----------



## Maaac (31 Août 2011)

D'acc, merci beaucoup ! Mac2sell me dit qu'il vaut 310 euros, ça me parait énorme 

Et sinon, comment tout effacer sur mon mac ?


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (31 Août 2011)

Comme je te l'ai dit plus haut, effectue une clean installe. Pour cela lance le DVD d'installation de Mac OS. Apres avoir choisit le disque de destination (en général le disque dur de la machine s'appelle Macintosh HD) tu clique sur option pour avoir les modes dinstallation. Puis "effacer et installer".

Voilà c'est tout bête.


----------



## Maaac (31 Août 2011)

Merci, mais j'ai une manip spéciale supplémentaire à faire d'après ce qu'a dit Madalvée ou pas ?


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (31 Août 2011)

Lorsque tu choisit "effacer et installer" l'utilitaire va d'abord effacer ton Disque dur totalement avant d'y réinstaller MacOS.
A moins que tu ne travail a la CIA ou que tu sois trafiquant d'armes l'effacement est suffisant, et cela m'étonerais bien que la personne prête a racheter ton Imac ne le fasse pour récupéré les trois ou quatre données qui y trainait.:mouais:

 Apres si tu tient vraiment protéger les photo ultra confidentielles de ton chien ou des tes vacances au cap d'agde... tu peux toujours opter pour un effacement sécurisé, mais je ne connais pas la méthode par coeur... ^^'


----------



## Maaac (1 Septembre 2011)

Ahh merci , pas besoin de tout verrouiller alors  

Je pense avoir jeté le CD de celui-là, mais si je mets le CD d'un iMac Intel ça marche aussi ?


----------



## supergrec (1 Septembre 2011)

Normalement non ça ne marche qu'avec le CD fourni.

Tu peut essayer ça coute rien, mais a mon avis tu devra acheter le cd auprès d'Apple.

En ce qui concerne l'effacement de tes donner, lorsque tu insérera ton cd, avant de procéder a l'installation, rend toi dans l'utilitaire de disque, onglet effacer.

La tu clique sur effacer ( format : mac os étendu journalisé ) et clique sur 7 passes.

Effectivement c'est plus long mais bon on est jamais trop prudent.

De nos jours c'est tellement facile de récupérer des donnée qu'un simple utilisateur peut le faire. Plus besoin d'être un expert en info. Alors certe les photos de ton chien ou même du cap d'agde sont pas secret défense ( quoi que le cap d'adge c'est chaud la bas ) 

Non plus sérieusement, ça coûte rien, c'est fourni avec mac os donc pourquoi ne pas en profiter.


----------



## Maaac (1 Septembre 2011)

Ah merci supergrec, et il n'y pas d'autre moyen pour supprimer tout ce qui est présent sur la mémoire ? Parce que racheter un CD pour un engin que je vais revendre une centaine d'euros tout au plus c'est pas l'idéal ...


----------

